# معلومة مفيدة لكل من يريد تعلم ارت كام او اخذ دورة



## محمد وعد (7 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا 
انا اشتريت مكينة سي ان سي للنقش على الحديد او الحجر معاها برنامج انسي ستديو لانها مكينة صينية وهذا برنامج تحكمها حاولت ان اتعلم عن طريق اليوتيوب او كتب او الكتلوك ولم استطع ان افعل اي شي فطلبت دورة قبل الدورة الاستاذ صلاح دساين عطاني بعض المعلومات ولكنه انقطع بسب ظروف فسالت عن استاذ فاهم يقدر ان يعلمني ولقيت اعلاناته على الانترنت اسمه ماهر العرقوسي سوري الجنسية راسلته وقال لي 500 دولار للدورة ال 2 دي وال 3 دي مع تشغيل المكينة ونوتات وبعض الامثلة ومع العلم الدورة على الانترنت عن طريق المسنجر فراسلته مرة ثانية فقط 2 دي وتشغيل المكينة واتفقت معه على 8000 ليرة سورية بدا اول محاظرة شرح عن الادوات وعطاني مثالين هما كفر موبايل وبيج كافيه انا بعد المحاضرة الثالثة بعثت المبلغ كامل اليه وبعده بدا تاخير المحاظرات ومع العلم 3 محاظرات في الاسبوع وكل محاظرة ساعة واحدة فقط وهو يتاخر المهم ما اطول لكم 6 محاظرات وقال بدك تعطيني مصاري اكثر حتى اكمل الك انا ماوافقت وقلت له اريد تعلم اختصاصي فقام في محاظرة واحدة بشرح سريع والمجموع مع الاولى 7 محاظرات واني لم اطبق العملية لانها لم تكتمل المهم علمني 30 بالمية من 2 دي وتركني وقال اكملك ولم يرد علي بعدها رجعت بعد ماكسرت السكاكين وكثير من الشغلات لكن الله لاينسى عبده ولقيت في الصدفة الاستاذ صلاح دساين الله يوفقه وحكيت له وبدا الشرح لي وقال انا ادرسك بالمجان فهذا كلامه يكفي على انه انسان عفيف وهو دخله محدود وقام بتدريسي كل يوم على الانترنت في المقاهي والحمد لله وجدت فرق كبير وهو لم يطلب اي مال وقال في نهاية الدورة اذا تعلمت تبعث هدية ولكن انا في نفسي كل يوم يذهب للمقهى ويبدا بتدريسي ساعة الى ساعة ونصف وهو في الاردن بمعنى الحياة غالية جدا وانا بعثت له هدية وانشاء الله يوفقني وانشره في جميع المواقع انه انسان طيب ويستحق ان يعطي دورات ويستاهل كل الخير شكر للاستاذ صلاح دساين وانتبه اخواني المبتدئين من الاساتذه ومن لهم خبرة لايغرك الكلام ركزوا على الفعل وانا لاانكر الاستاذ ماهر لكنه لم يوفي بوعده وهناك شي اخر بخصوص انسي ستديو جرت مع الاستاذ ماهر وبالنهاية لم يرد علي 
نصيحة الاستاذ صلاح انسان فاهم ولايتعاجز من الاسئلة الكثيرة وجاهز لاعطاء الدورات وان جربت وافيدكم ان لاتقعوا في الخطا الذي وقعت به*​


----------



## محمد وعد (7 مارس 2011)

اي شي تحتاجونه بالانسي ستديو يمكنكم سوالي وانا جاهز بعد ماعد تعلمت من الاستاذ صلاح
ncstudio


----------



## منى مون (7 مارس 2011)

الاخ محمد وعد اشكرك ع هذه المشاركه فلقد عبرت بها عما اريد ان اقوله فمنذ فتره تعرفت ع الاستاذ صلاح عن طريق المنتدى وطلبت منه اعطائي دروس في الارت كام والكورل درو ولم يتوانى عن مساعدتي حتى انه قام باستقبالي في الاردن وتدريبي ع العمل ع جهاز الراوتر اكثر من حصه واكثر من ساعه 
لذلك انا اتقدم بالشكر والعرفان للاستاذ صلاح عما قام بتقديمه لي من مساعده في التدريب واشكر له حسن الضيافه 
فله كل الاحترام 
وكثر الله من امثاله


----------



## محمد وعد (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكي اخت منى بس استاذ صلاح عن جد بصدق باامانة يستحق التقدير واتمنى له ان يعطي الدورات للمبتدئين وان تساعديني علىنشر عنوانه في المواقع لكي يستفاد ولكنه انسان عفيف ولايرضى ولكن الانسان الذي يستفاد من هذا الشي يجب ان يقدر ويرسل اليه هدية بمعنى المال على تعبه لانه يعطي دورات وهو في المقاهي وكل هذا بالمال فيجب ان يجازى بنظري بالمال وهذا قليل بحقه


----------



## محمد وعد (16 مايو 2011)

كيف حالك استاذي العزيز


----------



## yousef hiari (16 مايو 2011)

ممكن ان تزودونا بعنوان الاستاذ  صلاح دساين للاتصال معه وبكون شاكر لكم


----------



## yousef hiari (16 مايو 2011)

*ممكن ان تزودونا بعنوان الاستاذ صلاح دساين للاتصال معه وبكون شاكر لكم*
ايميلي [email protected]​


----------



## محمد وعد (16 مايو 2011)

هذا عنوانه [email protected]


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

اشكرك اخي محمد والشكر موصول للاخت منى 
على شهادتكم والتي اضعها وسام على صدري
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## محمد وعد (21 مايو 2011)

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## صبري عبدالبديع سعد (21 يونيو 2011)

والله ماعارف أقول لكم غير جزاكم الله الجنة وبارك لنا في عمرأستاذنا وأكرمه مع الصدقيين والشهداء أولئك رفيقا


----------



## الزير911 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على اليضاح وجعله الله فى ميزانكم


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

